# Qué tan / cuánto + peligroso



## sabrinita85

Hola:

Quisiera saber cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos formas:

"¿*Qué tan* peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"
"¿*Cuánto* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"

Gracias


----------



## Limenien

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos formas:
> 
> "¿*Qué tan* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"
> "¿*Cuánto* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"
> 
> Gracias


 
Simple:
¿*Qué tan* peligro *es* vivir en Nueva York?
¿*Cuán* peligroso *es* vivir Nueva York?


----------



## Limenien

La primera perfecta.
La segunda pregunta, ¿cuánto/s? Se utiliza para *cantidad*.
¿*Cuántos peligros* (sustantivo) corro al vivir en Nueva York?


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos:
el "qué tan" es una pésima traducción del "how much" inglés; lo escuchaba mucho en las traducciones mejicanas de películas y series gringas. En cuánto a lo de Nueva York, yo preguntaría "¿Cómo de peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?


----------



## Little Chandler

Las dos frases me suenan fatal . Desconozco si ese "qué tan" está calcado del inglés, pero coincido con clares3: me parece más normal preguntar: "¿Cómo de peligroso es vivir en Nueva York". Y aún así no me parece la pregunta más natural. En una conversación se preguntaría: "¿Es muy peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"


----------



## sabrinita85

Por lo tanto, no se usa "qué tan"?


----------



## Polizón

Little Chandler said:


> Las dos frases me suenan fatal . Desconozco si ese "qué tan" está calcado del inglés, pero coincido con clares3: me parece más normal preguntar: "¿Cómo de peligroso es vivir en Nueva York". Y aún así no me parece la pregunta más natural. En una conversación se preguntaría: "¿Es muy peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"


 
Es cierto que la pregunta "¿Es muy peligroso vivir en Nueva York?" es frecuente, pero está orientada a una respuesta corta: 'sí' o 'no'.

Mientras que la pregunta "¿*Qué tan* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"
invita a una respuesta más larga.
- Mucho, es una ciudad muy grande y con mucha población y tiene zonas muy peligrosas, etc.

Lo de "¿Cómo de peligroso es vivir en Nueva York" no se me hubiese ocurrido. No construimos así las frases por estos lares, pero se entiende, claro. 

Al respecto el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas indica lo siguiente:
*g) qué tan(to).* Locución adverbial equivalente, según los casos, a _cuán(to) _o a_ cómo de, _que puede aparecer en oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas, tanto directas como indirectas. Era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y hoy pervive en amplias zonas de América: _«¿Qué tanto podrá desarrollarse el mercado bursátil en los próximos cinco años?»_ (_Prensa _[Guat.] 8.7.96); _«¿Qué tan sofisticado es el equipamiento técnico que usted utiliza en sus presentaciones?»_ (_Caras_ [Chile] 26.5.97); _«Era mi costumbre_ [...] _la de deshojar margaritas para saber qué tanto me amaba Estefanía»_ (Paso _Palinuro_ [Méx. 1977]); _«Depende de qué tan madrugador sea usted»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 7.4.97).

 Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En mi opinión lo gramaticalmente correcto es decir '¿Como de peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?' o '¿Cuan peligroso es Nueva York?'
Pero la pregunta que haría, y que creo usual en España es '¿Es muy peligroso Nueva York?'


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Bajo mi punto de vista la primera frase:

"¿*Qué tan* peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"
Está pidiendo una respuesta general sobre si es muy o poco peligroso, pero con una exposición, más o menos breve, sobre el porque, mientras que la segunda:

"*Cuán(to)* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York"

Cómo exclamación. Cómo pregunta me suena forzada, pero igual en otras zonas se usa.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
"Qué tan peligroso es..." o "Cuán peligroso es..." no me suena extraño ni forzado en absoluto, de hecho me parecen frases de lo más normales.
Ya sé, ya sé, el DRAE dice que alguna de ellas (o las dos) es incorrecta.
Lo que me suena un tanto extraño es lo de "Cómo de peligroso es..." quizá porque el "cómo" indica "de qué manera" y no si la ciudad es muy peligrosa o no.
No sé qué tan bien me he explicado, o cuán bien me entendieron.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> "Qué tan peligroso es..." o "Cuán peligroso es..." no me suena extraño ni forzado en absoluto, de hecho me parecen frases de lo más normales.
> Ya sé, ya sé, el DRAE dice que alguna de ellas (o las dos) es incorrecta.
> Lo que me suena un tanto extraño es lo de "Cómo de peligroso es..." quizá porque el "cómo" indica "de qué manera" y no si la ciudad es muy peligrosa o no.
> No sé qué tan bien me he explicado, o cuán bien me entendieron.
> Saludos.
> _


Concuerdo con el Vampiro. Creo que en este lado del charco nos habituamos a las "traducciones mejicanas de series gringas" 

"Cómo de peligroso" también me suena mal.

"Cuántos peligros...?" me lleva a responder un número.

Para mí, lo más natural sería preguntar "Es muy peligroso vivir en NY?" Si la respuesta es "Sí", pregunto de nuevo: "Por qué?".

Aunque la tendencia de la persona que responde es ser más prolijo y comenzar enumerando los peligros y sus razones.


----------



## Ushuaia

Jaén said:


> Concuerdo con el Vampiro. Creo que en este lado del charco nos habituamos a las "traducciones mejicanas de series gringas"



No creo que sea eso: me parece que "*qué tan*" es más común por acá y "*cómo de*", más común por allá. "Qué tan", como se señaló, es anterior al cine y a la televisión, por lo que mal podría ser un calco del inglés.

De este lado de más de un charco,  "cómo de" efectivamente "suena mal", pero si el público de destino es español será una frase de lo más natural y espero que correcta: hasta ahora no encuentro argumentos que sostengan lo contrario. 

Si no se quiere quedar mal con nadie, la base de datos de la RAE sólo tiene ejemplos de "*cuán* peligroso", que a todos nos va bien. 

Muchos saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Ushuaia said:


> No creo que sea eso: me parece que "*qué tan*" es más común por acá y "*cómo de*", más común por allá. "Qué tan", como se señaló, es anterior al cine y a la televisión, por lo que mal podría ser un calco del inglés.



¿Y el inglés no es anterior al cine y la televisión también?
_


----------



## Ushuaia

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y el inglés no es anterior al cine y la televisión también?
> _



"A los doblajes mexicanos de series y películas", Vampiro... si en un foro de traducción hay alguna regla contra la modulación, estamos jodidos. 

"Qué tan", según la RAE, pertenece al español medieval y al clásico. Si llegó hasta ellos por influencia del inglés -¿tenés datos?- y pervive, yo voto porque lo dejemos en paz: se ha ganado su espacio y, nos guste o no, nos sobrevivirá.


----------



## Jaén

Ushuaia said:


> ... si el público de destino es español será una frase de lo más natural y espero que correcta: hasta ahora no encuentro argumentos que sostengan lo contrario.


Sin duda, el "target audience" es la clave de la cosa.


Vampiro said:


> ¿Y el inglés no es anterior al cine y la televisión también?
> _


Sí, el inglés es anterior a los Picapiedra, inclusive.

Saludos!


----------



## Little Chandler

Polizón said:


> Era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y hoy pervive en amplias zonas de América.


Creo que está bastante claro: depende de la zona geográfica. Yo sólo hablo por lo que conozco (por eso sirve la matrícula que cada uno lleva ahí arriba a la derecha y que incluye la ubicación) y nunca dije que fuera incorrecto. Lo que dije es que me suena fatal.

Si en España preguntas a alguien "¿Qué tan peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?", desde luego, se va a extrañar y probablemente hasta dudará qué le estás preguntando. Por lo que veo, y me alegro de aprenderlo, en América es una expresión frecuente. A partir de aquí, sólo Sabrinita sabe cuál es su público...


----------



## Agró

Mi propuesta:
"¿Hasta qué punto es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"


----------



## Polizón

Agró said:


> Mi propuesta:
> "¿Hasta qué punto es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"


 
Creo que para responder esta pregunta habría que comparar con otras ciudades. Pero es una pregunta válida y perfectamente entendible.
Saludos.


----------



## GatoAzul

"Cómo de" me suena más calcado del inglés "how much...".
Yo uso cuán y cuánto, pero qué tan y qué tanto, por lo visto arriba, también son correctas.


----------



## Machin

"¿*Qué tan* peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"
"¿*Cuánto* más peligroso es vivir en Nueva York (que en Chicago)?"


----------



## Vampiro

Ushuaia said:


> "A los doblajes mexicanos de series y películas", Vampiro... si en un foro de traducción hay alguna regla contra la modulación, estamos jodidos.


No te lo tomes a mal.
Mi sentido del humor me traiciona a veces.



			
				jaén said:
			
		

> Sí, el inglés es anterior a los Picapiedra, inclusive.


Tienes razón.
Una vez vi una película en la que los cromagnonenses hacían desaparecer del mapa a los neanderthalenses justamente porque tenían la ventaja de que sabían inglés y tenían armas de destrucción masiva.

Saludos.
_


----------



## estemonte

"Qué tan" no es calco del inglés. Según el DPD, "era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y hoy pervive en amplias zonas de América." (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, qué, 1.4.g)

Por lo demás, las locuciones: "cómo de", "cuán" y "qué tan" me parecen equivalentes. Éstas van seguidas de un adjetivo (p.ej. peligroso) o un adverbio (p.ej. peligrosamente). Las formas no apócopes "cuánto" y "qué tanto" - que en general van seguidas de un verbo (p.ej. peligrar) o sustantivo (p.ej. peligro) - se utilizan en casos especiales de adjetivos como "mejor", "peor", o adverbios como "más", "menos" (Véase el DPD, cuánto, cuán.)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que el 'qué tan' es muy usado en España,o por lo menos por Valencia.Lo que ocurre es que en muchas ocasiones se suprime el 'qué'

-no podemos salir de noche a pasear por la ciudad
-¿ (qué) tan peligroso es salir de noche ?

-lo ví y salí corriendo
-¿ (qué ) tan feo era ?

-he perdido muchísimo en la bolsa
-¿ qué tanto ha bajado?


----------



## mirx

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo creo que el 'qué tan' es muy usado en España,o por lo menos por Valencia.Lo que ocurre es que en muchas ocasiones se suprime el 'qué'
> 
> -no podemos salir de noche a pasear por la ciudad
> -¿ (qué) tan peligroso es salir de noche ?
> 
> -lo ví y salí corriendo
> -¿ (qué ) tan feo era ?
> 
> -he perdido muchísimo en la bolsa
> -¿ qué tanto ha bajado?


 
Creo que en este caso se está expresando más bien incredulidad, y no es tanto que se quiera saber exactamente el peligro de la noche. Estos tres ejempos en México normalmente se dicen con "a poco tan".


----------



## Little Chandler

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo creo que el 'qué tan' es muy usado en España,o por lo menos por Valencia.Lo que ocurre es que en muchas ocasiones se suprime el 'qué'
> ...
> -lo ví y salí corriendo
> -¿ (qué ) tan feo era ?
> ...


 Yo diría que son cosas completamente diferentes.

_¿Tan feo era?_ = _¿Era tan feo?_

A la espera de que algún lingüista aporte alguna prueba, decir que en esta expresión se está omitiendo un _qué_ es tanto como decir que se está omitiendo un _cuánto _o un _cómo_...

_¿(cuánto) tan feo era?_
_¿(cómo) tan feo era?_ [que no es lo mismo que _¿cómo? ¿tan feo era?_ ]


----------



## raul10

significado igual


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo creo que el 'qué tan' es muy usado en España,o por lo menos por Valencia.Lo que ocurre es que en muchas ocasiones se suprime el 'qué'
> 
> -no podemos salir de noche a pasear por la ciudad
> -¿ (qué) tan peligroso es salir de noche ?
> 
> -lo ví y salí corriendo
> -¿ (qué ) tan feo era ?
> 
> -he perdido muchísimo en la bolsa
> -¿ qué tanto ha bajado?



Oigo muy raramente esas frases con el 'tan' delante, incluso en Valencia, donde he vivido desde antes de la guerra civil, con un sólo paréntesis de 10 años, amen de las vacaciones anuales.


----------



## Manuel Jiménez

Alguien lo ha comentado más arriba, trato de resumirlo.

"¿Qué tan..." es una expresión propia de español latinoamericano, obviamente influenciada por el inglés y el "how much...". De hecho, suele darse más en hispano-hablantes que habitan en Estados Unidos.

Si quiere hacerse la misma pregunta en castellano (de España) lo correcto sería "¿*Cómo de *peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"


----------



## S.V.

Resumir sin leer._ Qué tan_ "se extiende a casi todos los países latinoamericanos" (NGLE, 22.14s) y, como ya mencionaban, siempre ha existido:

¿Qué tan viva y rutilante
será aquésta si delante
del mismo Dios resplandece?
(_Poesías sueltas_, Cervantes)​


----------



## jorgema

S.V. said:


> Resumir sin leer._ Qué tan_ "se extiende a casi todos los países latinoamericanos" (NGLE, 22.14s) y, como ya mencionaban, siempre ha existido:
> 
> ¿Qué tan viva y rutilante
> será aquésta si delante
> del mismo Dios resplandece?
> (_Poesías sueltas_, Cervantes)​





Exacto; una de las muchas joyas que perviven del español clásico en este lado del mundo. Parece que en España a todo lo que les suena raro de nuestra habla le endilgan el mote de "calcado del inglés".


----------



## Kaxgufen

jorgema said:


> Exacto; una de las muchas joyas que perviven del español clásico en este lado del mundo. Parece que en España a todo lo que les suena raro de nuestra habla le endilgan el mote de "calcado del inglés".


Y lo peor de todo, también para los que estamos a mayor distancia. 
De paso, hasta el "qué tú dices..." de los venezolanos encuentra su explicación por fuera de esa teoría inquietante. 


Manuel Jiménez said:


> Si quiere hacerse la misma pregunta en castellano (de España) lo correcto sería "¿*Cómo de *peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"


Creo que por acá acercaríamos un poco el verbo: ¿Cómo *es* de peligroso...?


Polizón said:


> Mientras que la pregunta "¿*Qué tan* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"


Y aquí también yo pondría el verbo en otra parte:
¿Qué tan peligroso *es* ...?

De paso, ambas preguntas apuntan a un tipo de respuesta diferente:
¿Cómo de peligroso...? Tránsito, enfermedades, delincuencia...
¿Qué tan peligroso...? Más que en... menos que en...(lugares que no necesariamente compartan el tipo de peligros).
Un saludo.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Otra vez llego aquí gracias a san G., y como efecto secundario de lo que beneficia a los delincuentes de alto vuelo: "prisión domiciliaria" (covid 19).  Entre los agradables hallazgos, está el tipo de comentarios que debieran ser la regla, siguiendo a don Baltasar Gracián.



S.V. said:


> Resumir sin leer._ Qué tan_ "se extiende a casi todos los países latinoamericanos" (NGLE, 22.14s) y, como ya mencionaban, siempre ha existido:
> ​¿Qué tan viva y rutilante​será aquésta si delante​del mismo Dios resplandece?​(_Poesías sueltas_, Cervantes)​





jorgema said:


> Exacto; una de las muchas joyas que perviven del español clásico en este lado del mundo. Parece que *en España a todo lo que les suena raro de nuestra habla le endilgan el mote de "calcado del inglés"*.





Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Hay gente que tiene una visión muy estrecha del idioma, limitada a lo que oye y dice, a veces sin saber que no es castizo.



[...fuera del tema del hilo...]


----------



## IsaacDMQ

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos formas:
> 
> "¿*Qué tan* peligroso es vivir en Nueva York?"
> "¿*Cuánto* es peligroso vivir en Nueva York?"
> 
> Gracias


La segunda es incorrecta


----------

